# ممكن كتاب عن فحص المكونات الالكترونية



## SKR (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى ومحتاج بعض الكتب اتمنى ما تردوني

اخواني الاعزاء بلا امراً عليكم محتاج الكتب التالية:

1) كتاب عن كيفية فحص القطع الالكترونية لاغراض الصيانة.

2) كتاب عن Speech Recognition.

ومشكورين مقدماً​


----------



## geniusse01 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام اخي الكريم.
من خلال تصفحي في مواقع ومنتديات كثير وجدت ملف بسيط يشرح بعض الاشياء ولا اذكر من اي منتدى حصلت عليه .وسيكون بداية جيدة للتعرف وبعدها يمكنك البحث والتعمق بالموضوع.ساحاول ارفاق الملف مع هذا الرد وارجو ان تنجح الطريقة.وربنا يوفق الجميع.


----------



## saberobaid (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الامل منتظر الفرج (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا للقائمين في ادارة الملتقى والمشاركين


----------



## عاشق الصمتـ (15 مارس 2010)

الف شكرا اخي الغزيز


----------



## sohaiby (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## ibrahimabugabal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.خربوط (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## العيون الدامعة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين بارك الله بيكم


----------



## رامي المعرفة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسم السوداني (5 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## normane-116 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18312.html#ixzz1zwy2i1sj

*​*الف شكر علي هذا المجهود . جزاك الله خيراً...........*


----------



## normane-116 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

​*الف شكر علي هذا المجهود . جزاك الله خيراً...........*


----------



## أبوالزبير (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شيء طيب جزاك الله بالجنة


----------



## ابو البحار (29 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## crash& (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*بــــــارك الله فيك*​


----------



## علاء الصراف (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسامة وردة (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي 
جوزيت عنا كل خير


----------



## زهراء البيضاني (9 فبراير 2012)

الله يوفقكم لخير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## عادل 2000 (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## دموع اليتيم12 (26 فبراير 2012)

*الف شكر*​


----------



## العالميةللدش (28 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا لمجهودك ياهندسة


----------



## ود مهلة (29 فبراير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافيه​


----------



## اسامه ابوحسن (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عضوا جديدفي هذا المنتدا ارجوا ان تساعدوني مخطط دائره 
تحويل من dc الىac


----------

